# Rapist with 10 bodies at his Ohio home called 'incredibly dangerous'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another looney that should not see daylight.

*By JOHN SEEWER and THOMAS J. SHEERAN ,* Associated Press 
Last update: November 4, 2009 - 10:23 AM

CLEVELAND - A convicted rapist who lived among 10 corpses was ordered held without bond

Rapist with 10 bodies at Ohio home denied bond; prosecutor calls him 'incredibly dangerous' | StarTribune.com


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, he was released on PR. Just kidding, but not a far cry these days...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1 .. without question. Remind me not to go to OHIO anytime soon ...



mtc said:


> Kind of an understatement there.... Huh ?


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> prosecutor calls him 'incredibly dangerous'


...duh


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> +1 .. without question. Remind me not to go to OHIO anytime soon ...


You're too much of a big deal to be going to Ohio


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

when is the ACLU gonna start defending this guy's freeeeeeeeeeedoma?


----------

